# A good analogy from Vanity Fair



## Firefly (11 Aug 2011)

An excerpt from below 

http://www.vanityfair.com/online/da...on-future-of-europe-economy-and-germany-italy

*Is the sheer size of Italy’s economy un-bailout-able?*
 Yes, both Italy and Spain are regarded as un-bailout-able. The  game-over moment is when either Italy, Spain, or, for that matter,  France, does a Greece. The metaphor that comes to mind is a bunch of  rock climbers going up a face and one of them falls and the others can  hold him, but then another falls and the burden grows.
*So in this metaphor, Germany’s the lead climber, and they’re the  ones hooked into the rock. They’re the ones that know what they’re  doing.*
 They’re the ones who could get up the side of the cliff all by themselves, fine.
*And the rest of the Eurozone countries are the ones below who claimed to have lots of rock-climbing experience?*
 No, no, they were used to only downhill slopes.


The article on Germany which makes for an interesting read in places!


http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/09/europe-201109


----------



## Chris (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks for posting. I've read a few of Lewis' articles and they have been very entertaining and insightful.


----------

